# Nigel Marvin, worlds most dangerous animals inside



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

OK... If you will promise to upload to a your site and share with atleast 2 people, I will allow you 1st chance to download the movie. If you have no plan on uploading and sharing please dont pm me and tell me you will share. Alot of people want to see this video and id like to get it to as many as possible. I would open a free for all on my ftp, but the other video ate up 50+ gigs in a few day period. If i can atleast get a few people to upload this and share as well, we can allow all who wish to dl and watch to see the video. Please be honest. After the people who promise to upload it have downloaded it, i will open the download to 50 people. Please dont flood me with PMs. If you cant upload and want to watch the video, please just respond in this thread with a number... 1st poster 1, second poster 2 and so on. I will give a password to the 1st 50 people who respond.

Again, if you will upload and share to atleast a few people, you may pm me. If you dont plan on uploading to share simply respond in this thread with a number.

link to where nigel marvin dl will be. 

oh yeah.. wanted to add. This copy was recorded from discovery, it includes commericals. So dont bitch that there are commericals in it


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

me please 1st poster


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

2nd bitches


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

3rd person


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm game, 2nd poster

Damn, you guys are quick...whatever poster that way i will not have to edit


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

Ex0dus i hawe pm you


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

5th poster right here


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

holy sh*t... people learn to count... rocker your 5th.... killerbee your 4th.

and please dont pm me unless you are willing to upload to share to a few people as well. As long as you are atleast the 50th person to post in this thread, you will be guarenteed a download.

Sean


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> holy sh*t... people learn to count... rocker your 5th.... killerbee your 4th.
> 
> and please dont pm me unless you are willing to upload to share to a few people as well. As long as you are atleast the 50th person to post in this thread, you will be guarenteed a download.
> 
> Sean


o know i undertsand lol









ill edit mine


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i want to see
















5


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> i want to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u idiot learn to count your 6th


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

7th :nod:


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

rocker said:


> i want to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u idiot learn to count your 6th








[/quote]

like u didnt mess up :laugh:


----------



## Pels (Nov 11, 2005)

I want to see it too!
guess im nr.8

Edit: damn, my english suck today


----------



## Dexy (Nov 17, 2005)

would love to see it...guess im number 9


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i guess i am....10th


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

I also want to see it

i am number 11


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

Number 12

Thanks in advance :nod:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Exodus, I'm taking it down from my site now.

I have done my bit and passed it on to around 10 people including you.

PS I'm not number 13 so next person say 13


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Mellor44 said:


> Exodus, I'm taking it down from my site now.
> 
> I have done my bit and passed it on to around 10 people including you.
> 
> PS I'm not number 13 so next person say 13 :laugh:


i'll take 13


----------



## Joey_C (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd like to see. Guess I'm lucky #14.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

15

thanks!


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

I am the 16th.
thank you very much!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> After the people who promise to upload it have downloaded it, i will open the download to 50 people.


Hi Ex0dus,

I want to see and download, nr 17

Regards,


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

everyone that has replied here so far, has been send a un and pw.

thanks



Ex0dus said:


> everyone that has replied here so far, has been send a un and pw.
> 
> thanks


right click on mouse on the movie link and hit save as.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Nr. 18, thank you very much!


----------



## akan (Aug 22, 2005)

19


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

20th


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

21th !!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

22


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

23


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

24!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks alot both Exodus and Kurt, one of the best dvd's Ive seen, I think its way better than wolf in the water, just amazing what piranhas can do especially towards the end when it mentions Human Remains have been found in these amazon waters. The only downside to this is there was barly any rhoms or serras in it but I still loved it.Cool video







Thanks alot guys for sharing


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

me pleaze!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

25


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

gettn close to 700-1mb\s....niceeeeeeeee


----------



## kix0102 (Apr 24, 2005)

If quickshot is 25, then 27, Thank you!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> everyone that has replied here so far, has been send a un and pw.


Ex0dus,

Thank you very much for arranging this opportunity to dl.

Regards,
Harry


----------



## smurf (Sep 3, 2005)

28

thnx mate.

ps loved Wolves In The Water


----------



## Piranhas_Wanted (Aug 4, 2005)

29!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks man, my download is happening in a windows media player window, is that how its supposed to be? It says "Buffering 12% complete". Will this movie be saved on my pc or will it just play and be deleted after I close it?


----------



## Mewla999 (Nov 12, 2005)

me number 30 pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeze. chers m8!!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I finished downloading it and then halfway thru my computer says that an error has been detected and windows media player must close. Now I cant find the video in my computer! Can anyone help ?


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

you hawe to right click and (save target) then download it.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I will be sending some more un/pws to people interested...

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, if you plan on saving this on your hard drive, right click the video and hit save as to save it to your hard drive. With 50 members I am cutting it close on my bandwith usage for this month.

I have now caught up to the 30th poster. 1-30 should all revieved a un/pw for the site to dl the movie. If you are between 1-30 and didnt get a un/pw, please pm me and I will send you the info.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Problem solved!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Exodus for the hookup! Great vid, watched it twice. I remember seeing it on TV but I only caught the end when Nigel was feeding the reds. I only wish they talked more about serras. I also think its wierd that they never used the scientific terms serrasalmus or pygocentrus in the movie. They refer to serras as "Pointy Jaw" piranhas or something like that, it sounded silly. All in all I really enjoyed the vid, better than Wolves in the Water. Thanks again.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Pilsnah said:


> I've downloaded the whole file, but it jams in the first commercial break. The doc is just stopped. Can I solve this problem some how? Thank you very much.
> 
> Using Windows Media Player by the way
> 
> Edit: At 13:21 to be precise, also in the divx player, what is going on?


try upgrading to the newest version of WMP?


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

No such thing! I discovered that although i run a full download, actually the file is not completely downloaded. First time only 125 mb, second time only 46 mb. I don't got a clue why this is happening and why the downloadwindow continues after the download obviously has stopped.

Very strange









Edit: SUCCESS AT LAST!!! Had to go through a few downloadmanagers and a bunch of computerkinks, but i've got the file in in One piece!

Thank you very much Exodus fo the effort you've put into making the docs accessable, it's highly appreciated!


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i dunno what number id be, but id like to check it out


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

pilsna: must be something wrong whit your computer then becouse me and alot others downloaded it fine and got the whole thing maybe virus on your computer.


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

lost count...what number would I be ( 32) ? anychance first view inMalta of this amazing vid


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Interested!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Pilsnah said:


> No such thing! I discovered that although i run a full download, actually the file is not completely downloaded. First time only 125 mb, second time only 46 mb. I don't got a clue why this is happening and why the downloadwindow continues after the download obviously has stopped.
> 
> Very strange
> 
> ...


I really wish you got it all sorted out before you tried to download it several times... I have limited bandwith. I now have to cut it down to only @ 5 more people because people have been downloading it multiple times. Id really like the next few people who want to dl this to have the means to upload it and share it with atleast a few other people.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i pm exodus because i know i need a password but you never got back at me anyone has it already ?? i would like t6o see that vid

later


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

well the last number i see is 32 so...............

that makes me 33


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

^^35


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> No such thing! I discovered that although i run a full download, actually the file is not completely downloaded. First time only 125 mb, second time only 46 mb. I don't got a clue why this is happening and why the downloadwindow continues after the download obviously has stopped.
> 
> Very strange
> 
> ...


*I really wish you got it all sorted out before you tried to download it several times... *I have limited bandwith. I now have to cut it down to only @ 5 more people because *people* have been downloading it multiple times. Id really like the next few people who want to dl this to have the means to upload it and share it with atleast a few other people.
[/quote]

So I should have foreseen this somehow? Nobody had problems besides me, so how was i supposed to now that right click, save as wasn't going to cut it? I'll help others though, use a reliable downloadmanager as in my experience, the download can break down.*

Can the file be uploaded to filecabinet, or something like that. I think so... I'll try it and let you all know.*


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im not mad and you only used a few extra mb, not a big deal. A couple people however have 'wateched' it several times







Sorry if I came off pissed off or something


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

i want in thank you


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

I just wanted to sat thank you for the video. I cringed very time they fed a P to a Otter or ate it for dinner as I think thats like $100 bucks... But, I guess thats their way of life. This video needs to make it to lawmakers who think P's are evil little creachers..... Can we do that?


----------



## hollyfish (Nov 7, 2005)

i'm here, can u give me the passwork???
[email protected]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i wanna see it but i dont know what number i am


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Unfortunetly I ran out of bandwith. Went through approx 95gig of bw in a matter of days.

For those of you who didnt get to see the videos, thanks to lil fishy sending me some kind of ftp program for your pc I can host both videos off my own computer. I will warn you now tho that the speeds will be MUCH slower but I can allow unlimited people to download it.

If I missed you please pm me and I will pm you back the info.

Sean


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Im open for 5 downloads pick 1 of the 2 video's as you will be able to only do 1 at a time.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

lil fishy said:


> Im open for 5 downloads pick 1 of the 2 video's as you will be able to only do 1 at a time.
> here!
> http://142.161.42.11/


I'm uploading now. Thanks lil fishy!
Pat


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Tried to upload to file dumping site, but the file is too big.

Sorry for that.

Exodus, i'm not offended anymore :rasp:

Great movies, big thanks again


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Pat said:


> Im open for 5 downloads pick 1 of the 2 video's as you will be able to only do 1 at a time.
> here!
> http://142.161.42.11/


I'm uploading now. Thanks lil fishy!
Pat
[/quote]

I got about 11% of it and it was no longer available after that.
I went back and tried it again and it's not available now?
Oh well.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Pat said:


> Im open for 5 downloads pick 1 of the 2 video's as you will be able to only do 1 at a time.
> here!
> http://142.161.42.11/


I'm uploading now. Thanks lil fishy!
Pat
[/quote]

I got about 11% of it and it was no longer available after that.
I went back and tried it again and it's not available now?
Oh well.
[/quote]
If its not available just try again in a bit.I only got 2 people downloading it off me atm.


----------



## eatme (Nov 23, 2005)

H mmm

Dunno if your number thing is still going, but 39 I think?

Would love to watch the vid while I'm waiting for my new Caribe to arrive


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

eatme said:


> H mmm
> 
> Dunno if your number thing is still going, but 39 I think?
> 
> Would love to watch the vid while I'm waiting for my new Caribe to arrive


click me 4 wolf in the water
will only be available after midnight central time due to online gaming.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If the people who want the videos can wait till the 1st of december, I can open up my ftp again for you guys to download it.

Thanks


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> H mmm
> 
> Dunno if your number thing is still going, but 39 I think?
> 
> Would love to watch the vid while I'm waiting for my new Caribe to arrive


click me 4 wolf in the water
will only be available after midnight central time due to online gaming.
[/quote]
its on


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

so how do we get it


----------



## eatme (Nov 23, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> H mmm
> 
> Dunno if your number thing is still going, but 39 I think?
> 
> Would love to watch the vid while I'm waiting for my new Caribe to arrive


click me 4 wolf in the water
will only be available after midnight central time due to online gaming.
[/quote]
its on
[/quote]

Nice one - it's d/ling


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Flip said:


> so how do we get it


click this type for the video's then click the video u want.thats it.its easy.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

think youi could pm me the pass exo?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

As I shared TWO videos on my FTP a few months back (wolf in water/Piranhas), I should at least get in the top 10!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Its the 1st today. My bandwith is renewed. Ill go ahead and open the ftp back to others who want to dl the movie. Please just leave a comment that you wish to dl the movie in this topic and i will pm you a un/pw. Please dont PM me, just leave a comment here and I will pm you.


----------



## integra (Oct 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Its the 1st today. My bandwith is renewed. Ill go ahead and open the ftp back to others who want to dl the movie. Please just leave a comment that you wish to dl the movie in this topic and i will pm you a un/pw. Please dont PM me, just leave a comment here and I will pm you.


I would love to dl this movie!


----------



## gdub_76 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Its the 1st today. My bandwith is renewed. Ill go ahead and open the ftp back to others who want to dl the movie. Please just leave a comment that you wish to dl the movie in this topic and i will pm you a un/pw. Please dont PM me, just leave a comment here and I will pm you.


I would like a un/pw as well. Thanks!!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

i wanna see


----------



## eatme (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd like to d/l from your FTP - the link lil fishy opened up kept timing out









Cheers!


----------



## Postmortem (Nov 28, 2005)

I would like to see the movie"worlds most dangerous animals inside" ,waiting for password.
Thx in advance


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I would like this as well - who is hosting it now? Please PM me if you are hosting it and tell me what ftp program i need as mine expired.


----------



## coendeurloo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi there!

I would love to see the movie.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loubard (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Ex0dus,

I would love to download the movie, although I don't have any piranha's. I think the movie would mostly help me out decorating my new tank for Polypterus. Hope you let me download.

Thanks Koen


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

if you are with screenselect dvd rental, you can get it from them

however, i would like access, i have better dvd's in my want list!!


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry I got lazy... i will upload the movie to my server today. it should take about a day to upload then Il post a link. My server has no bandwidth restriction and it is on a fat pipe. gimme like 24 hours...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

whoever has asked so far should have recieved a un/pw from me now. Let me know if you didnt get one.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

still waiting


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

I would love to see the video 
thanks exodus


----------

